# Good bye cruel world.



## ORCA. (Sep 27, 2005)

A friend sent me this.


----------



## Gump (Aug 2, 2006)

snake looks dead... is it?


----------



## lilmisscountry (Aug 2, 2006)

NICE!I got a ball that is eating med rats now...I love snakes.


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

Gump said:


> snake looks dead... is it?


Nope... but the rat is  Us snake folk love that sight


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Yay!

Lmao I want a python...but might be getting a kingsnake later on.......

Nice pic and thanks for sharing!


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

I'd take a boid (boa / python) over a colubrid any day  Have you looked into an Irian Jaya Carpet Python? Not much bigger than kingsnake but loads more fun


----------



## Gump (Aug 2, 2006)

The reason i said that was the breathing tube is closed and looks smashed. maybe its just an odd angle shot.


----------



## Eddie Would GO (Aug 19, 2006)

hmmm, i love snakes but i dont think they should be a pet, i dont like the way people play god to the mice and i belevie snakes should be free to rome the wild. So take care of it

cheers


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2006)

When I was in the 8th grade a 7th grader brought his boa/python(not sure which it is) and he had a small mouse and he was playing with it by letting it crawl on him and stuff then he put it in the snake tank and it sniffed alittle bit then the snake turned around and he ate that mouse hole! It was awsome! Makes me want one just so I could do that and amaze my friends. lol


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

I think the title is the best caption for that pic lol. I doubt the mouse was thinking anything BUT that lol


----------



## MDsaints (Jul 17, 2006)

thats almost depressing... the rat or w/e it is looks comfy though


----------



## wtpdosa (Apr 11, 2006)

"I don't want no MF'n snakes on this MF'n plane."

Poor puppy dog.


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

Woah, lol. First time i've seen this picture, awesome!

Thanks for the pic. made my day lol.


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2006)

MDsaints said:


> the rat or w/e it is looks comfy though


I doubt it.


----------

